# 215/85-R16 tires



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Have 6---215/85R16 Goodyear tires on 8 hole dual style wheels---ATS tires--Goodyear doesn't make these anymore--fantastic in snow/ice---13/32'' tread left,like new---$700 complete---local pickup


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

pictures always make a thread better


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You're absolutely right.It's just I don't know how to get them up here from a digital.If you're interested though,send me your cell# and I'll send them there.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nobody around here needs new shoes for their small dump truck?


----------

